# DEWA/ Ejari & Title Deed



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello all,

We've been given copies of the tittle deed, can someone tell me which part of the land dept. web I need to go to to check it out?

I've also been given a copy of the final DEWA bill, yet the electric/ water is still on. DEWA tell me that the property is still registered with EMAAR and they need the get another final bill - why would EMAAR still be involved if property is owned by someone else?

Do I need the Ejari to get my internet etc on?


Thanks for any comments


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

If the property is new it is quite possible that DEWA is on and still under EMAAR even if your unit belongs to someone else. This is what happened to me 3 years ago. They simply disconnected it in the building and reconnected it under my name. 
As far as I know you do not need Ejari to get utilities sorted. Most places happily accept the standard Tenancy contract but I recommend you register it as soon as possible as it is like a safety net to protect your rights as a tenant, if nothing else.

Not sure what you want to check about the title deed?


----------

